# Do car seat bases expire too?



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a Peg Perego SIP bucket and two bases that go with it that I used for both my boys. The bucket was manufactured in November of 2005, so it expires this November. (Which I am a little chapped about. DS1 was born in Sept. 06 and we bought the bucket in August 06. I never thought to check the actual date of manufacture, and did not even know car seats expired at the time, but I feel like we lost almost an entire years worth of viability of the bucket.)

But what about the bases? Do these expire also? There is no manufacture date on the bases, and no expiration date either.

We aren't using the bucket anymore, as we just bought a convertible for the baby. But we paid a ton of money for these things and if they can still be used safely I'd love to pass them on to someone via Craigslist.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Yep! They do, bases all come with a manufacturer date, it's probably very similar to your carrier, and both should be followed. I would guess either your sticker fell off, or it's hidden somewhere. I'm not familiar with where the stickers end up being on the Pegs most the time, sorry I can't be more specific! I also lost a year on my bucket, and another on a convertible before I started paying more attention! Not fun, sorry!


----------

